# UFC 70: Clash of Nations



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone going to watch this?

My bets are:

Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga - Winner is Cro Cop.

Bisping vs. Sinosic - Winner is Bisping.

Machida vs. Heath - Winner is Machida

Why they put Bisping who is undefeated vs. a guy who has lost.....so he can win in his hometown.....is still a bit sad...it would be nice to see a good fight.

And watching Cro Cop is always awesome, that guy is a machine.

Note.......I was also right about Fedor whuppin' Lindland.....but who didn't see that coming.

Also note: UFC: Clash of Nations will be on Spike TV this saturday, for FREE. At 9pm. Sweet.

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with all your pics. THe only thing is you can never count anyone out in MMA. Bisping is fighting a less talented fighter but like we learned with GSP and Serra, we fight them for a reason. I will be turkey hunting so will have to record it on my DVR. I think the Machida fight will be an exciting one to watch.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I wouldn't count Sinosic out just yet. He barely lost to Forrest Griffin and has over 30 UFC fights under his belt. Obviously at his age stamina comes into play if it goes beyond round 1 or 2.

Personally I think this is a weak card myself. If it was on PPV, I don't think I would order it.

I am hoping to drop the turkey in the morning so I can watch the fight later than night.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Bisping is really athletic and quick. That might hurt Sinosec.

I think Machida is supposed to be really do good. He's supposed to be really good. So I guess I think he will win too. But that's supposed to be a given I guess.

Well, like they say....anyone has a "Puncher's Chance."

But I think the ones I picked will be the winners. There also the favorites, ha.

The fact that it's free on Spike is cool. They can have them all overseas for all I care. Although I would like to see one in Vegas.

:sniper:


----------

